

950 Million Android phones can be hacked via a single unopened MMS - ck2
http://blog.zimperium.com/experts-found-a-unicorn-in-the-heart-of-android/

======
Kop039holy
Google apparently patched this;
[http://tinyurl.com/qalk8hr](http://tinyurl.com/qalk8hr)

Only older "unsupported" Android OS devices are vulnerable.

